# Ivy



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy and Whiskey were very good today...

Ivy - 

Saddled her up, ponied her off Whiskey for 30 minutes at a walk and long trot, she was very relaxed and stayed right at my knee.

Tied her to the trailer, she thought about setting back once - I told her easy and she took that step forward and released the pressure... I was pleased with that. Then she had to stay tied for 20 minutes while I worked Whiskey... she pawed but not badly. After that she was lunged for 10 minutes only working on walk and whoa, she kept trotting off so that took awhile. Then took her saddle off, brushed her down, picked up all four feet, then put her in her stall for her grain, she is on two flakes of alfalfa and one flake of grass as well.

Whiskey had an easy day. She's fat, and is now on a diet - she has paint horse congress in a month and looks like a fat pasture pony - she has accepted Ivy which makes ponying Ivy much easier. It was a hot day, over 90 degrees, so we just rode pretty easy. Cut down her feed - one flake alfalfa and one grass twice a day, and only gave her a taste of her grain... I also need to look into a neck sweat as she is chunky through her neck.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy - introduced the snaffle yesterday, and she hated it - ran backwards trying to get away from it - very stressed, but we ended on a good note just walking around the pasture.

Today I put her bridle on with no problems, but it was pretty comical watching her wrinkle her mouth and open her mouth, she eventually relaxed her mouth a bit.. I stood at her side and asked her to give to pressure from both sides, asking her to bring her head to her side - she did well with that. I put her saddle on and then walked her around with her saddle and bridle, then tied her reins loosely - running them under the stirrups and tying them over the saddle seat - then put her on the lunge and she calmly walked both directions - I was very, very happy with this. Took her saddle and bridle off and tied her to the trailer to hang out while I worked Whiskey - she pawed a little, but then rested and just fell asleep - she is coming along really well.

Whiskey and I practiced horsemanship today - I decided not to go to Congress because of finances so my next show isn't for a while - but that is good because we need to get back in shape so we can be competitive. She was really obedient and we had no issues today - maybe because I am relaxed with no upcoming show stressing me out? 

Hope to have Kellie get some pics of Ivy tomorrow with her big girl bridle and saddle on...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is titled 30 days because we brought Ivy home 4 weeks ago tomorrow, but the first week we did nothing but get her used to us ... so this is after three weeks. 

Ivy stayed very calm today - Kellie rode Whiskey and videotaped this from Whiskey's back 

I don't want to lunge her daily because she is still really thin and really light boned and I don't want to stress her legs - I am getting her used to the line so I can start ground driving her, I will start that this week. She is getting used to walk/trot/whoa with me in showmanship position, so excuse the showmanship jog 

Her headgear is an english bridle with a small o-ring snaffle and a rope halter underneath that the lead is hooked to, and the reins are loosely tied on the saddle. She is getting much better about contact.

Kellie rode Whiskey speed events today - Whiskey runs around the barrels with her ears pinned - she hates to go fast and lets you know it ... she is a big fat piggy right now.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did nothing but feed and clean today because of the incredible thick, heavy smoke that is in the air from the fires in our city of Colorado Springs. I can see the flames from my house, but they are miles away - and I am out of the trees so we should be safe....

An incredibly sad time for Colorado as we are losing our beautiful forests to the fires - they have evacuated over 35,000 people, and many homes have been lost- over 11,000 acres burned.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very sad indeed


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great day for Ivy today.... I laid over her back, and she was very good :lol:

So it's about 92 degrees at 6 pm. It's hot and I waited as late as I could to work the horses. Went out and found Whiskey had shredded the bottom of her fly sheet - a very nice Rambo fly sheet is ruined - sigh.

I started out saddling and bridling Ivy in the barn - she stands willingly for the saddle and has accepted the snaffle. I took her out and started to lunge her. She spooked at my daughter's jacket left in the dirt... so I picked it up, let her sniff it, rubbed her all over with it, then threw it on the ground in front of her - she approached it, sniffed it, and then we left it there while we walk/trot/cantered both ways for about 15 minutes. I brought her into the middle of the arena and rubbed her down, asked her to give to both sides, turning her head to her side with pressure - she was alert, confident, and listening. I started jumping at the stirrups on both sides, she didn't move. I put my foot in the stirrup and lifted myself up on her on both sides, and again she didn't move :lol::lol: I ended the session by lifting myself up and laying over her back, rubbing her neck on the other side and everywhere I could reach. I was very pleased.

I took off her snaffle, tied her to the trailer, and went and got Whiskey.

Whiskey had about a 30 minute ride, working on a steady jog on a loose rein, steering (one handed, curb bit), horsemanship patterns and pivots both ways, then a few passes loping with her head steady.

I then ponied Ivy around the pasture at a walk, just as a relaxing finish. I tied Whiskey up then put my foot in Ivy's stirrup and laid over her back one more time, she took a step but then stood quietly. I got down, praised her alot ... then hosed them both off and fed them their dinner.

Great, great day.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

So I watched this video last night, and decided to try it with Whiskey and Ivy today - it was a huge success and I sat on Ivy today, got off, got on the off side, sat on her, and then got back off. She had no problems, wasn't nervous at all - and I am very pleased. She isn't ready to ride yet, so that isn't our intent- I want her to be very comfortable with the concept of me climbing off and on, sitting on her, and so far we have had a great experience. :lol:

First I started off as I did yesterday, saddling and bridling Ivy in the barn then leading her out. Sacked her out with the same jacket that left out, then had her w/t/c on the lunge for about 15 minutes, she is much more responsive to voice cues now, and had no bucking or spooking. I had her reins on and ran under her stirrups and tied on the saddle seat with a little more contact and we had not fussing, she is still a little choppy at first at the trot, but is getting much more accepting and responsive. No bucking or head tossing at the canter. 

Brought her back into the center and had her give to pressure both ways, then stepped into the stirrup and hopped up, laid over her back, and petted her all over - did this on both sides and she stood calmly.

Took her back to the trailer and tied her so she could stand while Whiskey had her lesson.

Whiskey is going to do some speed events this year, but really hates to go fast. She pins her ears and it almost feels like she is considering giving you a buck... so today I put the S-Hack on her and had her long trot and canter - she was really funny, she pinned her ears but I was petting her and encouraging her to run - I want her to like to run and not feel stressed about going fast. She didn't go very fast, but I urged her to move out and we will continue to do as she gets more confident.

Then I ponied Ivy and then had them stand side by side, slid off of Whiskey's back and sat on Ivy holding Whiskey's saddle horn and my foot still in Whiskey's stirrup so if Ivy darted off I would just pull back over onto Whiskey... Ivy didn't mind at all, so I petted her and then we resumed ponying. Did that at the walk and trot for about 20 minutes, then got off, tied Whiskey to the trailer and had Ivy stand right next to Whiskey.

I asked Ivy to give to pressure both ways, pulling her head to both sides, then with just a rope halter on, I stepped into the stirrup, laid over her, petted her, then swung my leg over. Sat on her, praised her, then got off. Went to the other side, swung on, sat on her, pet her all over, then got off. At that we called it a day.

Took them both in and gave them there dinner. No spooking, pulling back, nervousness - Ivy was very confident today and we had a great time. I have ordered driving reins and as soon as they get here we will start ground driving. We have all the time in the world, and am very happy at how far we have come in such a short time. 

I string tested her and she strings to 16.2. Her daddy is 15.3 and momma is 16 so I will have to see, but she sure moves fancy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm loving all this progress


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aww, thanks Sky 

Me too, every day I look forward to getting out there and playing with them, it's so nice to see Ivy come to me, ears forward, very trusting. And thank goodness Whiskey is such a trooper - she is a big solid wonderful mare. 

When I first brought Ivy home and she was so reactive, I thought for sure when the time came I would send her out to be started, but now I am thinking we will just keep going slowly but steadily... we are having fun


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It truly sounds like you all just are so happy together and are good for each other! Ivy couldn't have found a better home, and Whiskey is definitely your girl!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did things a little different today as Kellie rode with me. She was riding Whiskey and having her run up and down the pasture to get moving, and it was throwing Ivy for a loop - she was trying to run off, get past the lunge, fought the bit... we worked past it and she ended on a good note. Worked her for about 30 minutes but a storm was coming in so we called it a day - but not before Kellie filmed me getting up on Ivy - 

Ignore my behind trying to fit into my teenage daughter's barrel saddle haha!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDo6yvVHMGI&feature=plcp

She is too little to do any more than that - I can't wait until my long reins come in so I can start her ground driving


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy's first ride today :clap::clap::clap:

Kellie rode Whiskey again today, I worked Ivy - this time Ivy concentrated even with Whiskey running by - she was calm and listened to me while lunging, we got the walk, trot, and lope both directions on voice cue including downward transitions. She only fought her reins a little today and seemed very relaxed so that was very good to see, and as soon as she gave that to me we stopped.

I took a sheet and tied it to a pole, making a flag, and sacked her out with it and then walked her over our trail obstacles - she is reactive by nature so we need to do lots of sacking out. She is spooking less and less and is gaining alot of confidence.

When Kellie was done riding, she ponied Ivy off Whiskey. I hopped on Ivy, and we walked once around the arena.  I had the reins hooked to her leather cavesson under her bridle, and Kellie ponied us around once around the arena. Ivy was very good and listened to my cues. Then I hopped off, gave her lots of hugs and kisses, and she was so soft eyed and relaxed - it was a perfect first ride. 

We hosed them off and let them out into the pasture after I put Ivy's flymask on - she immediatedly rolled and then went prancing and snorting off... she was very happy to be out in the field with Whiskey.

Loving My Ponies on this wonderful fourth of July - 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

That video of Ivy you posted last, really shows how her condition has improved since that first pic! She's a beautiful horse, and I'm not usually a fan of paints, so that's definitely saying something  Really great seeing her progress, you must be incredibly proud


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, Misty's Girl, I am very happy with Ivy ...

It helps a lot that Whiskey is a really easy going mare, so Ivy feeds off that and gains confidence from her. It should be fun to watch her progress - I don't think we will recognize her next year


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Ivy had a really tough day - but I think it was for the best.

She has been giving laterally - I can ask her to give to her sides and she gives willingly both in rope halter and in her reins - but to this point, she would just NOT give vertically - she just didn't seem to understand I was asking her to relax her jaw and put her head down and bring her nose in when I pulled down and back on the lead. So today I pushed the issue.

I lunged her for about 20 minutes loosely bitted up, reins under her saddle leathers and tied on top of the saddle seat, and she was bracy, head up, mouth gaping - just very resistant. I had a dropped noseband, so put that on, but all that gained was more resistance. It just seemed she wasn't understanding that all she had to do was drop her head to get relief. So I tried plan B.

I took her reins, ran them between her front legs then up along her girth and tied them on top of the saddle, not tight, but not loose either. Then I hooked the lunge line to one bit ring (I don't have a round pen) and stepped back and asked her to walk forward. She put her head up, which put pressure on her mouth, which caused her to try to get her head up higher - which caused more pressure on her mouth.

She locked up, then reared and spun, so the lunge was basically useless as it was wrapped around her neck - then flipped herself over backwards hard. I let her get to her feet and asked her again, and again she tried to rear and spin, but I was ready and made sure to pull her head back towards me so she couldn't get the line tangled. She locked again and stood there, nose pointed to the sky, bit pulling her jaw down, eyes wide and panicked. I just stood off to the side, giving her encouragement, and let her figure it out. She took a tentative step forwards, then another, then FINALLY dropped her head which immediately took the pressure off her mouth. I swear, she was like - OHHHH, I get it now!! 

I asked her to walk off and she put her head down by her knees and walked forwards, then I saw her mouth, red and raw . It seems that when she flipped she ripped her mouth corners, probably pinched between the dropped noseband and snaffle. I told her to Whoa - then removed the noseband but asked her to trot a couple laps with the reins still on, and she gave to the pressure and moved forwards at both walk and trot. She took off at a canter, but kept her nose in and didn't fight the reins. She came back down to the trot at my voice command, then to the walk. She was gaping her mouth for most of the time, but then relaxed and moved around with her mouth closed, giving to the pressure of the reins. 

We called it a day and I took her in, cleaned her mouth, sprayed it with some numbing antiobiotic stuff, and spent extra time grooming her. I then took her rope halter and asked for the lateral movement, which she gave to the pressure, then asked for the vertical and as I pulled down on the halter she dropped her nose immediately, which was met with lots and lots of praise and petting. 

I hate that her mouth has sores on the corners, I hate that she flipped herself over... but she finally understands to give to pressure vertically, which is such an important step in her training.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy was feeling the cool stormy weather today - running and prancing in her pen, sliding to a stop at the fence and running back the other way... I went out to feed and she followed me in, so I put on her rope halter and practiced the vertical and lateral flexion and she gave immediately both sides and down. I tied her and groomed her really well, she now picks up all four feet with no issues and I brushed out her tail. After that I let her go and she followed me around as I cleaned her and Whiskey's stall and swept the barn aisle. Her sores on both corners have scabbed over and so I'll leave her snaffle off until they heal completely, but I will keep asking for that give with the rope halter.

Whiskey got the day off because of the thunderclouds - hopefully I will ride her tomorrow - I am planning my daughter's wedding so have to go pick up tablecloths and napkins tomorrow in a nearby city - hard to guess the weather by the time I get home. Not complaining about possible rain though - we'll take all we can get!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy had a great day.

We have had rain the last few days so my arena is wet... today I worked Ivy in Whiskey's paddock, which is sandy and more confined. Her scabs fell off, so in her snaffle went. I used the smaller O-ring which seems to fit her mouth better. Instead of gaping her mouth 90 percent of the time, she carried it about 60 percent of the time, so we are making progress. I hooked the lunge to the cavesson and kept the pressure off her mouth.

I made sure to keep my energy low - speaking softly - rewarding often, lots of praise. She responded by slowing her trot, walking quite calmly, even slowly at times, keeping an ear cocked towards me and going from walk/trot/whoa immediately at my cues. 

I hooked her reins to her cavesson and got on - she is really comfortable with me on her back - I can just step on from either side. I asked her to walk off and we had a few steering issues, but I got her to walk in a large circle, whoa when asked, back a few steps and reverse directions and repeat... we were a little 'drunken sailor' weaving around, but she was very relaxed and listened well. I hopped off and we called it a day. She didn't fuss with her bit while I was on her, which was only for about 10 minutes, so that was great.

I took her back in to untack her and I noticed how good she is getting at ground tying - normally I have to tell her to whoa and put her back in the middle of the aisle several times while I am grooming her and rubbing her down - today I put her in the aisle and she didn't move, even when I took her bridle off and then unsaddled her - I put her saddle and bridle away and she was still standing there, looking at me with her little ears forward. I brushed her down, sprayed her with her fly spray, rubbed down her legs and then picked all four feet with her completely untacked in the aisle. Only when I came back to her head, told her good girl, rubbed her forehead and walked into her stall did she move, and that was to follow me into her stall and then look at her grain bin, like "OK, where is it??"

Meanwhile, Whiskey didn't get ridden, again - the arena is too wet and the paddock is too small to accomplish anything - so we'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's our video of our ride! Just very calm about this whole thing 






And her rapidly improving ground manners


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Please dont stop posting! Im follow this thread like a lovesick school girl. The work you are doing with both of them is incredible!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Must. Have. New. Pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's such a cutie patootie! Very calm and trusting


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got Wren, my 6 year old, a kids saddle today (she outgrew her little one) and some spurs, as she wants to start riding Whiskey more... she had a fun lesson today - worked on moving Whiskey around the cones and stopping at the cones. Whiskey is extremely lazy with Wren, but Wren is happy just doing little things for now. Her saddle has tapaderos so her foot didn't sit right, she couldn't get much of her toe in) so I need to get her new stirrups... she did some of her lesson with no stirrups which is good for her balance anyway.

After her lesson I got on Whiskey and had to give her an attitude adjustment as she was pinning her ears, shaking her head, swishing her tail as we went through our paces in horsemanship - so as she would express her displeasure at having to work, she would get a spank, or a jerk on the reins, or we would back up hard and do it again - until she decided it was just easier to do it right without "talking back" ... rode her for about 30 minutes, but it's hot outside so that was enough.

I got Ivy a new snaffle bit - it's a full cheek, 5 inch, and I think 3/4 - so it is a little smaller than my other bits, and she seemed more comfortable in it today - I lunged her at just a walk with the reins hooked to her bit and waited her out until she quit gaping her mouth - about 15 minutes - then we trotted for a bit, then a canter around once or twice, then back to the walk. When she was comfortable packing her bit around and didn't gape at the pressure of the reins, I got on her and we walked around with reins hooked to the snaffle and practiced walking in a straight line, stopping, turning both directions and listening to my legs as I pushed her out and asked her to turn... 

After her ride I gave her a bath, clipped her, and Kellie came out and we got a few pictures and then swept the barn. 

Ivy is mad that she is in a different paddock than Whiskey, so is spending alot of time running along her fenceline whenever Whiskey wanders out in the back pasture.. Ivy is already thin and is on free feed grass and alfalfa, but is still thin and is hitting a growth spurt so her butts going back in the air. I am going to pick her up some weight builder to get a little more weight on her... we wormed them both and then called it a day. 

Here are some pictures... we have had Ivy since June 5th, and today is July 12, so I think this is 5 weeks and a few days since we got her... she is coming along great...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That saddle is sooooo cute!!! Lol, omg.

Ivy is looking phenomenal. I'm jealous...like always,


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why is riding a straight line so hard?!!

Today that was my goal with Whiskey, - straight lines. In a curb. One handed. Good lord, you would think I was asking her to do calculus. Off to the right. Off to the left. Head looking around.... jeesh. I loped her around, she was heavy on her forehand, not driving behind - so I picked her up and made her canter until she cleaned up her legs... then we went back to lines. Walk straight down the line. Stop. Pivot 1 1/4. Trot a straight line. Stop. Pivot 1 1/4. Lope a straight line... etc, basically doing a big square in the arena - but everytime she went to the left I would pull her to the right then go back to the pattern... I put a neck sweat on her for the whole ride (about 45 minutes) and when I took it off she was pretty foamy, so I hosed her neck off then walked her up to the front of the house where hubby and kids were watering the trees... .hubby hopped on and I got some pictures, she was very good for him ... he told me, "she is so well trained, I just have to give her the smallest signal to turn and she does"... it was a good night for her.

Ivy went back out in the big arena out back and the kids were playing, climbing all over the fence, the dogs were out, and she was very distracted. Which was good practice for her - I lunged her for 30 minutes and she kept wanting to run off, so I let her run. When she wanted to trot I pushed her back into a canter for another lap or two before asking her to trot. After she relaxed and started listening, we worked on walk/whoa/ stand for another 10 minutes. Then I brought her back into the front of the barn and hopped on her and walked her around - it's an area I haven't ridden her in yet and want to keep exposing her to new things... 

Here's pics of Ward (my hubby) and Whiskey.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am planning my daughter's wedding, and found that my parents are coming out - I am 41 years old, haven't seen my parents (they live in another state) for years, so I started looking at my house and property with very critical eyes, and seeing lots of areas that need to be cleaned and polished... so yesterday I spent from 7 am to 5 pm weeding the front flower beds and then putting new mulch down and then repainting the front porch... I was so sore today I could barely move so didn't ride Whiskey.

I did take Ivy out and just put on her snaffle, and lunged her for about 15 minutes - I am getting concerned at the gaping - I have never had a horse that was so sensitive to the bit... I am thinking I am going to have to use a cavesson to prevent a habit from forming. If I put the bridle on with no reins she only gapes for about 5 to 10 minutes before accepting it - if I put the reins on it she roots her head down, gapes, lifts her head - eventually she quiets her mouth but then tries again... I am willing to give her all the time she needs, but do not want to her make a habit out of this. I have started lots of horses, and normally after a few weeks they have accepted the bit - but Ivy is really reactive, really sensitive, and really smart, which makes her pretty tricky. 

Her ground manners are rough still, so today we worked on walk, whoa and stand. I used her bridle, and she was chomping furiously, lip wrinkling, leaning into me, and looking for Whiskey. We went slow, I gave lots of praise, and pushed her backwards when she leaned or stepped off or otherwise showed impatience - I walked off and raised my hand quickly to brush away a bug in my face and she startled backward, so then we worked on her walking calmly next to me even when I would flap my hand or move unexpectedly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe it's too tight?? I'm not sure.

Something interfering with her teeth?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sky, I have tried three different snaffles... first a d ring, then a small o-ring, now a full cheek snaffle. I have tried them all loose (no wrinkle, dropped slightly so she can carry it), normal (one wrinkle), and even one tighter than I would normally go (one and a baby wrinkle)... she seems to like it with one wrinkle, and the full cheek is a smaller bit (5 inch), and fits her the best - but we are still getting lots of resistance when there is any pressure on it. She is going to be a show pony, so we can't go bit less, she just needs to accept the bit. 

I will try the drop noseband tonight and see if I can get a little video to show with and without and the position of her snaffle - since her teeth were just done and her wolf teeth were removed I don't think it's a teeth issue... she kind of has me stumped on this - I don't want to stress her out with more head gear, but don't want to allow a bad habit of evading either.... hmmmm.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, so I decided to step back - take off the saddle, just keep the full cheek snaffle, and let her deal with one thing at a time. I took her out, brushed her down, started swirling the lead all around her head and then around her body, and just desensitized her - put the bridle on and repeated, then took her out and lunged her at the walk - she started gaping at first, so I decided to distract her by jumping around, waving the lead, doing jumping jacks - the neighbors probably think I am insane - but it worked - she stopped worrying about her bit and started walking around with one ear cocked on me - she gaped at the trot but I kept her at the walk for the majority of the 30 minute session and she kept her mouth really quiet. I was really pleased with this and took her in and we called it a night. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a question, do you have the lunge line clipped onto the curb chain, or the bit? Its hard to tell in those photos. If its the curb chain, that might be the problem becuase there would be constant pressure from the weight of the lunge line. Just an idea


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Hailey - in these pics I threaded the end of the lunge through both bit rings and clipped it to itself, so it is acting as the curb - and I worried about it always giving some pressure - but it seems to be the least offensive method to her...

I tried running the lunge line up through one snaffle ring, around the back of her head and hooked to the far snaffle bit ring, which is how I have always lunged my horses - she hated it - lots and lots of head shaking... I tried just hooking it to the bit ring - she hated it as when she went around she cocked her head so far in to avoid the pressure she was basically sidepassing around the circle. Doing it this way she seems to accept - the lunge is a really light cotton line, so isn't giving her to much pressure... she is pretty picky, this one


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Apparently! Im picking my brain, trying to come up with another possible solution. I'll let you know if i come up with one!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a good day with both Ivy and Whiskey.

Sent in Whiskey's entry forms for State Fair and a 4 judge APHA show, both at the end of August, so it's time to light the fires and get Whiskey back in shape. Kellie and I rode - she rode Whiskey and I rode Ivy in the big back pasture. I put a rope noseband on under Ivy's bridle and she was pretty quiet at the walk today - still gaping at the trot - I lunged her and desensitized her for about 30 minutes before walking her around the arena - this was the first time I rode her in the big open space but I was probably only on her for about 10 minutes - Kellie said she was pretty busy with her mouth but she wasn't trying to root or take the bit - still not happy with her mouthiness but we are just going to keep exposing her to it and keeping her experiences good - I may go get a french link snaffle and try that one... gonna ask the local resale shop if I can get a few different types to try on her - I swear I am going to have my own personal bit collection at this rate :?

Kellie rode Whiskey for about 45 minutes and then we put them both away, but I went back out a few hours later and drilled Whiskey on showmanship - my 6 year old, Wren, came out and I drew out the lines and we started showing her the showmanship squares, with her dad helping.

Right after I bought the other little saddle, a little show saddle came up for sale and I went and got it (for 120.00) and so today Wren tried it out - I love it! It is sooo cute :lol: Wren has to learn to get her legs back while she rides, but she had fun riding Whiskey around the cones. Brushed Whiskey down good and called it a day.

Here's pics of Wren's new saddle, learning showmanship, and riding (I love pictures)


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Whiskey had a 20 minute ride - I waited until after 8 to ride and it was already dusk - I hadn't fed yet as I was on the phone with my dad for 2 HOURS - he does like to pontificate  . I went out, threw a saddle on Whiskey and worked horsemanship and steering - she was a really unhappy camper as it was past her dinnertime, getting dark, and the kids were playing in the barn so she could hear grain buckets rattling, doors opening, etc... but she was pretty responsive so it was a good ride. 

On a funny note, I left Ivy out in the pasture, which is also where my "arena" is dragged out, so Ivy came out and placed herself at my knee and ponied herself around the arena right at Whiskey's hip - I reached down, petted her head and neck, and she stayed there as we did serpentines at the trot - I wish I would have had someone take a pic as it was pretty funny. Then about the time I was going to get off and tie her up so I could safely do my ride, she got bored and wandered off. 

When I was done riding I hopped off and did a few showmanship drills and Whiskey stood square right away and did well, so I brought her in and brushed her down good then refilled water buckets and gave them both their dinner. While I was doing this the kids were riding their three wheelers in the barn, bouncing balls, and playing with the hose in the aisle and both horses were watching them with interested expressions. 

It was a short day out there but a good ride.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

No riding the last two days because I got two teeth pulled and a filling repaired, so I wasn't up to riding... I did, however, go visit my new puppy and he is probably the cutest puppy on earth. He is an AKC English Mastiff and we named him Tug... here's a couple pics of him (and me)... he is two and a half weeks old


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Whiskey and I rode English - she was a ****y girl - swishing her tail on canter transitions, shaking her head, etc.. everytime she did it she got a bump or a swat with a firm "OT OT!" and then I would push her into a faster canter ... she's lazy so this is her worst possible punishment... then after a lap or two, I would ask again nicely - if she responded smoothly I would tell her "good" and ride very softly. After about 20 minutes she was doing much better. I rode for about 30 minutes and then took the saddle off and put on her showmanship halter and we worked on showmanship for awhile - she was great! Set herself squarely very quickly and planted that pivot foot. We worked on trotting around cones with me to the inside, and then with me to the outside. When I was on the inside I slowed my legs so she could keep up, on the outside I extended my legs and moved a little quicker while working to keep her right next to my shoulder and responsive. 

I had Ivy tied for Whiskey's lesson, then when I got her we just worked on ground manners ... she was bucking and jumping in the pasture when I went out so I could tell she was full of it today, and I didn't want to ask for anything she wasn't going to give me today. I put her on the lunge first and she took off, just running as fast as she could. I let her run for a few minutes to get some of her edge off, then asked for a trot and then a walk - reversing directions often and having her work on her responses to my voice commands. I have a 50 foot lead so I used that and walked with her to keep her circles really big ... I worked her for about 30 minutes before she calmed down enough to be listening. Had her give me a relaxed trot and an only slightly fast canter and then back down to walk and whoa. Then grabbed a sheet and ran it all over her, and worked on walk/ whoa and stand. Practiced setting her up, she is getting better at it. Worked on crossing over her front legs (first step to getting a clean pivot) and giving her hindquarters both ways. Then on to trot/walk/whoa. 

She ended her lesson calm and happy. She has a few tooth bumps on her jaw, maybe the cause of her unhappiness with her bit? She had her wolf teeth pulled a month ago, but now we have new teeth coming in...

I rode late in the evening right as it was getting dark and it was still pretty hot out there, got no time to take days off though - show is now one month away...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty much repeat of yesterday - rode Whiskey english - worked hard on keeping my hands very soft and encouraging her to reach down and lengthen her stride, driving deep with my legs and pushing her belly up - keeping my posting slow so she wouldn't trot faster - just lengthen - I think to myself "Cute Boys, Cute Boys, Cute Boys" as I go around, to help me maintain my rhythm. Worked a little on the canter, she gets chargy because she is out of shape - which is my fault...I really have to drive that outside leg in to push her hindquarters to the inside which helps her get under herself... then bending and half-passing across the arena at a walk, serpentines, and pivots and turns on the forehand - she was still a little ****y today but I expect it as she has been out of work (serious work) for a while, so is a little resentful. We rode for about 30 minutes since she's out of shape and then on to showmanship.

Kellie worked Ivy today on the lunge then leading and whoa, and setups and crossovers, then rubbing all over with a blanket...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yesterday I rode Whiskey western - I have a trail clinic coming up on Saturday afternoon so figured to do some trail obstacle warmups - she did really well, so I took off her saddle and did some bareback horsemanship patterns- as a child I rode everywhere bareback, so I was surprised how difficult it is to hold position at the lope now ... Ivy had a great day - She stood tied while I worked Whiskey, then I ponied her around the pasture and arena and she held her position really well. I got off Whiskey, tied her up, and walked Ivy through the trail obstacles, then worked on showmanship working on her setup and a 1/4 turn pivot and back - she is getting so much better on her groundwork. I put a snaffle in and she had to pack it around. She doesn't fuss with it much as long as there is no pressure on it, so I just let her figure it out.

Today I took a big step and ponied Ivy out on the road and around the nearby fields for about 20 minutes, we had to cut it short because of thunderstorms, but she was really interested in everything and seemed to really enjoy the outing, so we'll do that again soon. After we got back I worked Whiskey on trail and western horsemanship and showmanship, leaving Ivy tied in her stall - she called a few times for Whiskey, but was quiet most of the time. I then brought Ivy out and introduced her to the kids toys they left out, including a red wagon I pulled around and had her walk next to it, in front of it, behind it - it is a squeaky thing but she didn't seem to mind. We worked on showmanship again and set ups. I let her wander around the barn and she played with the plastic shavings bags and carried the empty feed bags around as I cleaned the barn aisle.

I measured her and Whiskey with a tape measure with my husbands help - she is 14.3 at the wither, 15 at the hip as a 2 year old - I hope she grows to 15.3 - as big as her mom and dad - hard to tell what's going to happen because she had such a rough start. Whiskey is 15.2, which was surprising because she is so built I would have sworn she was taller... I think she's done growing as she is 4, but we'll see.

A couple good days with the kiddos.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lightening and downpours today (we'll take it!!) and lightening and thunderstorms yesterday, so didn't ride either horse. Did take Whiskey to a trail horse clinic on Saturday morning, which was really good.

We learned:
1. On the gate, get right next to the gate and be forward enough you don't have to lean to get the rope. Once you pick up the rope, back smoothly and angle their butt out away from the gate so you have enough room in case their is a pole on the ground to step over as you go through the gate, then as you walk forward, really hug the gate and again get to it tight, then back smoothly until you can just put the rope back - without leaning.

2. Walk overs - ours were 2 feet apart. Trainer suggested making a mental mark on the ground one foot before the first pole, then halfway between the other poles as you walk over - Whiskey would put her feet right where I was staring. I was told not to hesitate before the poles, and to not lean forward out of my seat - sit deeply and move forward carefully.

3. Trot overs - a 12 foot square we had to do serpentines through - should be 3 strides at a working trot, don't guide too much with hands, use legs, legs, legs. look where you want to go, and bump with your legs and check with reins to get the horse up and rounded.

4. Lope overs - learn spacing - again with the mental note of first hoof hitting the ground one foot before first pole, then using the right line to try to keep the horse smooth and even ... for us it was 6 strides.

5. Back through - patience. I was rushing, so we had to sit, back with spur cue with me looking straight ahead, and not relying on reins. We had to practice a couple times to get our placement right for the turn, I am going to be working alot on this in the next few weeks. 

6. The box, we did good and we were reminded quick and smooth is best.

Overall - I needed to modernize - keep my butt in the saddle - work on spacing and body positions, if Whiskey is getting frustrated, just keep working on it without getting harsh with her - let her figure it out. If she is clunking the poles, just keep working on spacing and set her up correctly. When you walk the course, look for how many strides it should take - for us four feet is one stride.

It was a great clinic, and the trainer is having another one in a couple weeks on showmanship and horsemanship - which is great timing since I have two horseshows back to back the weekend following the clinic 

In the meantime, Ivy is busy in her pasture, she is bucking, rearing, pacing and acting like a crazy thing in the bad weather, but when I go into the barn she comes racing in for a goody. She hates to be by herself in the field, but I refuse to let her in with Whiskey as Whiskey is a pig and would eat all Ivy's extra food, plus I don't want Ivy to get any more attached to Whiskey than she already is - they share a fenceline so that's good enough - I keep thinking I am never going to keep any weight on her the way she is always running around, but just when I think I am going to break down and put them in the same paddock, I look out and Ivy is out eating in the back or checking out the cows on the back fenceline. I think she'll adjust - and all her moving around out there is great for her bone development.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounds like it was a really informative and fun clinic!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thunderstorms again today - but shows are getting close so I decided to risk a quick ride on Whiskey ... she was so good at the end of the ride I dropped her bridle and rode just using one rein as a strap 

I went out and set up the poles so I could start working on trail - Ivy was in the back of the field grazing (peacefully, well away from Whiskey's pen - which made me very happy). She wandered up and "helped" me set up the poles, so I led her in the front paddock, then got whiskey out.

I worked on walk, pivot (both ways), jog and extended jog, then back to jog. After we warmed up we started going over the poles and she was very clean with her feet. We had some trouble with lope overs at the clinic, so I just set up two lope overs at a 90 degree angle and practiced loping up to them, getting my spacing right, and going over smoothly. When we would get off in our approach, I stopped, backed her up, then approached again. Did it very calmly, low energy, and stopped as soon as she didn't rush at all - either in the approach, between the poles, or after we got through it. (took about 12 tries).

Then started an exercise she hated.
I loped her in a circle to the right, but when I finished the circle I started a circle to the left, but kept her on the right lead and made her counter canter - she hated this. After counter cantering one circle, we went back to the right circle, then stopped, pivoted, and repeated the other direction. 

The second time I did this I asked for a correct lead halfway through the counter canter, and she gave me a flying lead change (she was like - thank you!) - I am going to have Kellie video it so I can see how it looks - 

We then worked on a jog for awhile, I two handed my reins and lifted her head and shoulders up so she gave me a shorter, softer stride - she tends to get long and heavy on the forehand. When she was consistent we stopped.

I was feeling pretty good about our ride, so I leaned forward, dropped her bridle, hung it from my saddle horn and used one rein as a neck strap and kept with jogging, stopping, turns and pivots across the arena - she was calm and relaxed - it was fun!

Finally, finished with a showmanship drill and called it a day - cleaned the stalls, gave Ivy a good brush down and fed them their dinner. A good day.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK ... been a little less than two months since my last post - we got my daughter Katie married off  and finished Whiskey's show season, we did really well. Whiskey has a sarcoid on her neck and we are treating her with XTerra for it - 

Ivy has been growing up in the pasture and getting groomed at night. I put her on the lunge yesterday and she did pretty well. We have improvement in accepting the snaffle, she doesn't fuss with it when there are no reins attached, and when I tie the reins loosely on her saddle she fusses, then relaxes, then fusses, then relaxes... she just needs time. I am now going to focus on her and try to get her relaxed under the snaffle in all three gaits. We will also be working on our showmanship, setting up and pivots and speed and steering.

I have been worried about Ivy's legs - she toes out on her right front leg badly. Not terrible when she is standing squarely, but when she moves it angles out. There has been a huge improvement from when we brought her home, as she was very narrow, knock kneed and toed out due to her very overgrown hooves and starved out thin body.. but as her left leg has corrected, I was really hoping her right would as well. She is still very narrow and I think there will be some further improvements as she widens with age and maturity - but still, it is somewhat concerning as far as showing her goes. She doesn't interfere in her movement from what I can see - I had hubby record her today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb0Gdk3zqks&list=UUwyboCKkT4oR4maKqvvxbZw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not too much activity the last couple days, went out, slipped a hackamore on her and jumped on from a bucket and just wandered around the paddock. She was very happy to not have a bit in her mouth, we used leg and seat to steer. Didn't stay on her long, just about 10 minutes with another 10 minutes of just sitting on her enjoying the afternoon. A peaceful night with my girls  

It's nice not having to be in a hurry. She has no concerns whatsoever about me being on her back - and that's the way I want it...

Here's a pic from today:


----------

